# Ablion Cup.



## NumberTen (Jun 21, 2017)

Anything special for Albion Cup this year?


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Jun 21, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> Anything special for Albion Cup this year?


It's a Albion Cup and not Showcase?Sharks is running Copa Del Mar same weekend. For similar price, wouldn't teams rather play Copa since all games are at Polo Fields?  And for the youngers, auto bids to Surf Thanksgiving?


----------



## NumberTen (Jun 21, 2017)

It is a showcase for the olders.  There is another showcase for the youngers in January.   http://albioncupnationalshowcase.com/.  It is one of the largest showcases and most of the games will be played at SoCal in Oceanside.


----------



## NumberTen (Jun 27, 2017)

Anyone seen the schedule yet?


----------



## outside! (Jun 27, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> Anyone seen the schedule yet?


I would be surprised to see one before the 4th. They will probably post it the weekend of the 8th.


----------



## B.B. (Jun 27, 2017)

Last Friday, they sent an email stating that the schedules would be posted in the next 24 hours...maybe they meant 240 hours?


----------



## Striker17 (Jun 27, 2017)

lol I love your posts


----------



## Mom Taxi (Jun 27, 2017)

Last week they sent out the link to the brackets, but I haven't seen a schedule yet. 

https://www.gotsport.com/asp/directors/tournament/vieweventteamscleanb.asp?eventid=54781


----------



## outside! (Jun 28, 2017)

TCD said:


> they posted it last night


Impressive lead time on the scheduling. Most tournaments can't seem to get the scheduling done more than a week in advance. Good job Albion.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Jun 28, 2017)

Some games as early as 7:30 AM...ouch


----------



## Sockers858 (Jun 28, 2017)

anyone have predictions for any age group?


----------



## Fact (Jun 28, 2017)

Amazing how quickly some people forget the mess of 2 years ago with the rain.  Most games going directly to PKs but Albion teams playing full length games on the adjoining fields at the same time.  With the weird weather we have had over the last 2 months, I hope they have a real plan in place.  Oceanside can close the fields and not refund the money.  Anyone know whether they now have insurance for this?


----------



## outside! (Jun 28, 2017)

Fact said:


> Amazing how quickly some people forget the mess of 2 years ago with the rain.  Most games going directly to PKs but Albion teams playing full length games on the adjoining fields at the same time.  With the weird weather we have had over the last 2 months, I hope they have a real plan in place.  Oceanside can close the fields and not refund the money.  Anyone know whether they now have insurance for this?


Lots of us did not forget, but accepted it as a natural hazard.


----------



## Frank (Jun 28, 2017)

older boys games at UCSD


----------



## Surfref (Jul 5, 2017)

I have always liked this tournament.  Bracketing is usually good, good mix of teams, and usually (rain year the only exception) run well.


----------



## NumberTen (Jul 5, 2017)

Schedules
http://events.gotsport.com/events/Default.aspx?eventid=54781


----------



## outside! (Jul 5, 2017)

Am I the only one who thinks the typo in the thread title is a bit funny.

"Thanks to the AbLion, I now have 6-Pack Abs!"


----------



## outside! (Jul 14, 2017)

Good luck to all the players and refs this weekend. Have fun and stay healthy.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Jul 16, 2017)

Were there good turn out of college coaches at Albion for 02 and older games?


----------



## Frank (Jul 16, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Were there good turn out of college coaches at Albion for 02 and older games?


We had 4-5 at each of our B2001 games.  Your choice as to whether that is good or not.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 17, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Were there good turn out of college coaches at Albion for 02 and older games?


There were five at the U16 semi final game I refereed yesterday.


----------



## Ncoc02 (Jul 17, 2017)

What are the B01 and 02 final scores?


----------



## Frank (Jul 17, 2017)

Downey beat AC brea 1-0 in b01 final


----------

